# bald neck



## thebirdhaus (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi there from the UK, i have a male pigeon, what i think is homing pigeon. i'm sure there is a breed or a colour thing, but not sure so here i am.

what brings me here is the fact that he has a large bald patch on either side of his neck, i noticed while petting him today that the new feather folicals just fall off him. he doesn't seem to favour these areas, he lives completely free but is super domesticated and stays in our garden and even flies to great us if we are coming down the road in our cars.

i will post some pics up of the pigeon and his bald neck later, as it has rained and i'm letting him dry out so you can see it better.

thanks for any help.

Mike.


----------



## Whammytap (Jul 20, 2009)

Hmmm...it is possible he might have a disease or parasite. I would suggest that the bird might have been 'feather plucking,' that is, pulling out his own feathers due to stress or boredom, but if they are falling out of their own volition, that would point to a medical problem. I'm just new to the hobby, but I know common pigeon conditions like 'canker' can affect the skin and feathers. Do you have an avian veterinarian in your area? I would have your bird checked out by a professional, particularly if he is a pet you favor.


----------



## trinity (May 18, 2007)

hai,
there is nothing unusual in bald necks, the bird must be in the course of molting and as many other birds have its a natural phenomena and u need not worry too much about it. just wait for a weeks time you can see the new feathers growing on its own.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

There's a good chance it _could_ be moulting. Hopefully what you see falling out, is the dried pieces of the feather shaft that protects the feathers as they grow. The longer they get, the more of it falls off, until the feather is completely unsheathed and normal looking.
If not, it could be parasites, as already mentioned. Being a feral, that's very likely since they don't have people checking up on them for bugs. Mite and lice infestation can cause a lot of damage to the feathers, making them easier to fall out upon brushing against things, and the irritation can cause the birds to pluck the feathers. Also, pigeon flies burrow into growing feathers and quills, eating at the base of the feathers. Causes a lot of pain, irritation, feather damage, and possibly infection with the worst cases. If they get to blood feathers, of course you'll find blood and 'feather juice'.
Since you said he is tame, I suggest that you get some poultry dip (like ivomectrin or permectrin), mix it up according to the directions, add a little squirt of dish soap, and dip his body in. When you put him in the solution, hold his wings away from his body so it can get under his wings. Hold him in for about 30 seconds, then quickly dunk him straight down and out. That way you can get his head wet and kill any mites and bugs up there. Otherwise they'll do just like fleas on a dog - run to the highest point above the water and hide there  The soap helps the solution completely soak the feathers. You can then help dry him with a towel and let him soak up some sun. It'll take a little longer for him to dry since he'd be waterlogged, but at least the bugs will be dead!
If you don't want to do that, you could try to find some poultry dust, and sprinkle some under the wings, around the neck, at the base of the tail...and just everywhere, except around the beak and eyes. If he's a regular at your place, you could do this maybe once a month or so, to control any bugs he may pick up from other wild birds.


----------

